# Summer Run on the RGS-South Jersey Division



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Last weekend, we held the annual "Summer Run" on Ken Molchanow's *RGS - South Jersey Division* in his back yard near Williamstown in (where else?) southern New Jersey. Roger Cutter, Geoff Ringlé, Ken and I were among the several Fn3 (1:20.3 scale) operators who showed up for a pleasant day of running narrow gauge equipment of all sorts.









To make a good day even better, Ken treated us to pizza 'n' soda pop for lunch. 









Here's Roger helping Ken by pushing his north-bound freight drag up a grade.









They made it successfully to the top of the high trestle, where No. 499 dropped off.









Here's my "varnish" south-bound a little later on the same trestle. 









Not to be outdone, Roger followed up with his new Mason Bogie with a true DSP&P consist shortly thereafter - looking mighty spiffy! 









Last, but certainly not least, the "big wigs" took a tour of the line in my inspection engine - No. 87, the "Columbus".


I had a little fun with my hand-held camera, set on "movie", just to see if it worked. 

I'm glad you all could share our enjoyment at the annual RGS SJD "Summer Run".


----------



## DRGWK37 (Jan 23, 2008)

Jack, 

As usual looks like fun was had by all. Ken's layout is always fun to run on. Thanks for sharing the pics and video...I couldn't make it as I was out in the hills of VA doing a Century ride! See you at the next meet I'm sure. 

William 
aka drgwk37


----------

